

Ask HN: What communication tools have you seen work well in distributed teams? - slykat

It seems like there is a plethora of tools to help teams communicate and share with each other (Slack, Hangouts, Skype, Yammer, Hipchat, etc.). Which tools  or processes have you found esp usually when working in a distributed team?
======
gorachel007
From personal experience I love Basecamp and Trello for project management.
I've also tried Wrike but it wasn't as seamless as the other two.

I also use Hubstaff for tracking my time and getting time reports. I used to
just guesstimate how much I should bill clients but that was such a headache.

I haven't used it personally but I also hear good things about Insightly.

------
cpr
Slack works extraordinarily well for us (4-man distributed team), and we tried
HipChat before that, and Campfire before that.

------
ilankasan
WebEx is good

